# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Последний шаг

## Dmitry

Представьте,что вы стоите на краю крыши и собираетесь прыгнуть.Вы делаете последний шаг и жалеете об этом в полете.От удара об землю вы теряете сознание,но открыв глаза понимаете,что стоите на крыше.
Стали бы вы делать этот шаг снова?

----------


## June

Да ну нафиг постоянно делать шаг, жалеть, терять сознание и снова оказываться на крыше. Попробовал бы другой способ.

----------


## 4ёрный

А почему пожалел после прыжка?

----------


## tempo

Мечты, мечты, сладкие мечты о кнопке "Переиграть", встроенной в потаённное место тела.

После первого прыжка глаза открывать не будет никакой необходимости - они будут открыты, как никогда, со всех сторон ибо вылетят нахерр вместе с липкими красными и белыми верёвочками, коими и были прикручены к мм... мозгу.

----------


## Wasted

Если пожалел, то уже не прыгнешь, что за глупый вопрос?

----------


## Dmitry

> А почему пожалел после прыжка?


 Ну есть ведь вся эта мура про "все проблемы решаемы,кроме одной-ты уже летишь..."

----------


## 4ёрный

"Оставь надежду, всяк сюда входящий"(с)
И никакой муры не будет.

----------


## Милая Кися

Думаю что да. Если снова не получится, то тогда ну нафиг черовщина какая-то происходит, выберу другой способ

----------


## Running from God

Единственное о чем я пожалею
Что не нашел смерти красивее чем прыгнуть с крыши
Это прекрасная смерть, но лишь те пару секунд полета, а потом ты превращаешься в фарш (и шанс выжить и просто травмироваться-слишком высок)
Но если один раз решился, то больше не отступлю. Я сделаю шаг снова.

----------


## Unity

Проще купить капельницу, ввести её в вену, шланг же опустив во канализацию. Минимум страданий. 
Я не призывают. Просто есть методики намного гуманнее - для себя и прочих, коим не придётся после посыпать тротуар песком или смывать кровь, всё это фотографировать, внося в протокол, хоронить останки и мучиться мыслями о своей вине - в чьём-то дурацком проступке.

----------


## falcon9

Конечно стал бы снова делать шаг, почему нет. Единственное я сильно сомневаюсь что пожал бы, как подумаю о том что завтра меня не будет, такая радость на душе, такая лёгкость. Одно но, я бы всё таки предпочёл повешание, проще осуществить и проблем потом с моим трупом меньше будет.

----------


## vefarefkeNar

Интернет-магазин  продает дизайнерскую мебель личного производства по привлекательным ценам. В случае если не желаете приобретать стандартные мебельные гарнитуры, а желаете выбрать модели определенного стиля, которые будут гармонично сочетаться и станут украшением любого помещения, тогда загляните в каталог онлайн-магазина. 
Вы сможете подобрать мебель: 
·	для гостиной, 
·	столовой, 
·	спальни, 
·	прихожей, 
·	кабинета. 
Мебель бренда  авторского исполнения изготавливается в различных стилях. Покупатели смогут выбрать дизайнерские мебельные комплекты для комнат, выполненных в классическом, скандинавском стиле, провансе, арт-деко, модерне, минимализме. 

Помимо столов, стульев, шкафов, консолей и прочей мебели на интернет-сайте фирмы «Эксив» вы можете подобрать дизайнерские предметы декора, которые дополнят интерьер и придадут помещению особенность. Зеркала, люстры, торшеры, бра, светильники можно подобрать для каждой комнаты, прихожей, лоджии, террасы, напольные зеркала https://farming-mods.com/. 
Предметы мебели делаются из натуральных по максимуму материалов с высококачественной фирменной фурнитурой. Для обивки мягкой мебели используются: велюр, натуральная и экокожа, рогожка, нубук, микровельвет, шенил. Каркас изготавливается из массива дерева. 
Как можно сделать заказа в онлайн-магазине бренда Exiv 
В ассортименте вы сможете подобрать готовые изделия и заказать изготовление мебели нужной для вас конфигурации по индивидуальным размерам. При этом у вас будет возможность также выбрать цвет материала отделки. 
Окончательная стоимость выбранной вами мебели, изготовленной на заказ, будет зависеть от материала и размеров. Для того чтобы уточнить стоимость, позвоните менеджеру по телефонам, указанным на сайте. По заказу мебель изготавливается в среднем в течение 2-3 недель. Кроме этого можно забронировать на 5 дней понравившиеся предметы, которые будут отложены специально для вас до оплаты. 
Заказать товары в организации «Эксив» можно с доставкой по Москве, Подмосковью и отправкой транспортными компаниями во все регионы России. Стоимость доставки по Москве - 1000 р. Для того чтобы узнать стоимость доставки в другие города, позвоните консультанту или задайте вопрос в форме обратной связи. 
Оплата возможна курьеру при получении заказа наличными либо банковской картой. Помимо этого можно оплатить товар на сайте или по безналичному расчету. Если заказ отправляется в регионы, требуется полная предоплата.

----------


## begtopmer

Компания «Ремсервис 24» осуществляет ремонт квартир, офисов и коттеджей в Железнодорожном, Электростали, Павловском Посаде, Старой Купавне, Балашихе, Щёлково, Ногинске. 

За 3 года успешной работы в строительной отрасли компания расширила ассортимент предлагаемых услуг, открыла склад строительных материалов и собственный автопарк, используемый для доставки и перевозки грузов при выполнении общестроительных работ - Стяжка пола Электросталь. 

 

Коллектив опытных специалистов способен выполнить любую поставленную задачу. При проведении ремонтных работ соблюдается техника безопасности. Технологические процессы, состоящие из множества отдельных операций, выполняются в соответствии с предварительно составленной сметой. 

Если вам нужен качественный, оперативный и недорогой ремонт, обращайтесь в компанию «Ремсервис 24». Вам предлагается полный спектр услуг, от создания проекта до уборки помещения и вывоза мусора. 
Услуги компании 

•	Ремонт квартир любого типа: одно-, двух-, трёхкомнатной, студии, «евродвушки» 
•	Составление дизайн-проекта  
•	Осуществление электромонтажных, сантехнических работ  
•	Качественная звукоизоляция квартир  
•	Полусухая стяжка пола  
•	Штукатурка стен механизированным способом  
•	Монтаж натяжных потолков и пластиковых окон 

Стоимость ремонта зависит от его вида, типа жилья, площади квартиры, технологии выполнения работ, удалённости объекта, технических условий производства и множества других причин. Приблизительную цену ремонта вы можете рассчитать самостоятельно на онлайн-калькуляторе. 
Виды ремонта: 

-	косметический; 
-	эконом капитальный;  
-	капитальный стандартный; 
-	евро ремонт бизнес-класса; 
-	дизайнерский;  
-	элитный. 

Косметический ремонт, включающий грунтовку и шпаклёвку стен, покраску потолка, укладку ламината или плитки, установку сантехники, дверей, выключателей и розеток, уборку помещений обойдётся от 5000 руб. за 1 м2. 

Капитальный ремонт, включающий разработку дизайн-проекта, демонтажные работы, монтаж перегородок, штукатурные, электромонтажные, плиточные, малярные работы, монтаж натяжных потолков и многое другое, обойдется от 8000 руб. за 1 м2.  

Дизайнерский ремонт с авторским проектом обойдётся от 10000 за 1 м2. 

Все работы выполняются без привлечения подрядчиков, каждый специалист выполняет свою работу. В компании нет мастеров-универсалов, именно поэтому срок службы ремонта исчисляется десятилетиями. 

«Ремсервис 24» гарантирует ремонтные работы в установленные сроки. При заключении договора с заказчиком вызов замерщика осуществляется бесплатно. Вы можете заказать в компании строительные материалы, современную отопительную технику, монтаж коммуникаций, вывоз строительного мусора, квартирный переезд. 
Этапы предоставления услуги 

1.	Заключение договора без предоплаты. 
2.	Бесплатный выезд замерщика на объект для проведения необходимых расчётов. 
3.	Составление сметы с возможностью внесения правок со стороны заказчика на начальной стадии выполнения строительных работ. 
4.	Бесплатная доставка необходимых материалов при заказе ремонта «под ключ». 
5.	Осуществление выбранного типа ремонта с предоставлением двухлетней гарантии. 
6.	Оплата услуг заказчиком удобным для него способом.

----------


## tempo

Чёрт побери. Никогда не думал, что ремонтники квартир станут так честны, и будут публиковать свою рекламу в разделе "Последний шаг" )))))

----------


## lsnaya_nimfa

шикарный ход)))

----------

